# Milking Stand Plans



## DixyDoodle (Nov 15, 2005)

I have some links to mother earth news and greatgoats, but was wondering if anyone had any other links to single-goat milking stands? Dh is planning on building one for me (finally!) and the more links with pics, the better! 

Or maybe just pics of your own milking stands? Dh always builds better with pics than detailed plans. I also did a search here, didn't find too many links to plans, except for those above. 

Thanks so much!


----------



## Bfly Farmer (Aug 8, 2006)

I am not familiar with the ones you listed, but we used the plans from Fiasco Farm and have been very happy with it. I built it by myself with no problems using scrap wood from around the farm. If you search the archives, I know there is a thread where people posted pictures of theirs.

Sarah


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)




----------



## DixyDoodle (Nov 15, 2005)

Rose, thank you! That is a great pic! Shouldn't be a prob for dh to follow that. Hard to really explain them to the dh and a lot of the online plans are either fuzzy or too detailed. 

(I also have the FiascoFarm one, that's by goat bible!)


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I may have some "in progress" pics on another computer. I'll check later this evening.

Rose


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)




----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

I haven't built one yet - its on my "to-do" list.

Great Goat also has milking stand plans on their site. It appears to be narrower than the one at Fiasco Farms.

And here is a plan for minis and Nigerian Dwarfs from the Dairy Goat Journal.


----------



## mommahen2four (Mar 22, 2008)

I can describe what I'm hoping my hubby will soon do for me...!?! Our feed storage is behind a door in the next area. I want to have the feed bucket in that room with hole in the wall for her to reach her head through to eat. The gate will be mounted to the surface of the wall to lock her in place. When she's done, the stand will fold up to cover the hole in the wall so she can't sneak more grain and the legs will fold down into the base. In all, it will stick out of the wall about 4 inches when folded up. Now, if only I can get him to build it...!?! Good luck on yours!


----------



## Scrounger (Jan 6, 2007)

http://scroungeman.blogspot.com/

At the top left corner of the page, click "freebie".........


----------

